# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Hello to everyonr here.I am new here =)

## wilky_ky

hello to all the brothers and sisters here, I suddenly have the interest in killies and fortunately i have found this forum.

however, i do not have much experience on killies,or should i say none at all, except for the information on the net that is available for me to read.

I have been keeping bettas, and somehow killies fascinate me too. Hence, i am thinking of keeping killies as my new found hobby too. However, i would be glad if I can learn more from the more experience breeders here.

Would it be possible for anyone here to tell me how can i get a pair? this seems to be the most difficult problem for me, because I can find a pair around my area in bukit batok which sells killies. Hence, would anyone be kind enough to offer or sell me a pair?

thanks in advance, I would appreciate any form of help in the process of learning more about killies.

cheers

----------


## turaco

Welcome to the forum. Here, we address each other by real names. It will be nice if you sign off. Do read the *'house rules'*. Tour around the forum & its gallery & decide for yourself what you would like to keep. We'll help you along the way. You won't get much respond on Sunday, where it's a rest day & family day for most (I 'work' on Sunday, so I get to surf the net  :Laughing:  ) . Hear from you again..

----------


## wilky_ky

thousand apologies,

my name is willie.
please to know you.its ok i can check the forum next week. but if anyone has any eggs or killies to sell... pls pm me your offer .
THANKS a lots =)

----------

